# Vet and campsite close to Coquelles ( Chunnel )



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, This is my first post as a fully paid up member, so if the information I am requesting has already been discussed would someone please redirect me. I have travelled to France for the last 4 years with my M/H via the ferry but this year I will be taking my dog and will travel via the chunnel returning around the middle of July. Because I will have to visit the vet in France between 24 and 48 hours before departure back to the UK can any member recommend a Vet convenient to a suitable car park where I can park the M/H while in the vets. Also can anyone recommend a camping site or Aire where I can stay for a couple of nights close to the vets and the Chunnel.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We used a VET in Etaples, they are on the main road through and just across the road (100yds) you can park the motorhome.
When the wife comes home I will post the details. By coincidence they have been the cheapest as well.

We did use one in Calias (dearest by far, and no where to park a M/H).

We stayed on the Aire at Le Touquet for the last couple of days, you can though stay on the Car park referred to I think, because we have always seen M/H's parked up there.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello,

We use the Vet at Forges-les-Eaux and the Aires 10 min walk away, it is also opp camp site.

The vet, Patrick speaks good English. Our train is usually Sun am and we book the vet for 6pm Fri.

We tend to stay at the Aires on Friday pm and then the France Passion site at Audinghen on Sat. You can do the journey to Tunnel in one hop though.

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/trouverlesprofessionnels/index.do

you will find the vets details here.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is some info I keep on my Computer 
http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/Vets in Europe.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you could try our own Members Motorhoming Guide >> here <<.

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We use the one in Ardres. It is small town about 10-15 minutes drive from Calais. You can park right in front of the vet's in a large car park/market place. They are quite relaxed about an overnight stay in this car park too :lol: 

We found them by looking up Veterinaires in the French yellow pages.


----------

